
Google Classroom outside the classroom - ljoshua
https://blog.google/topics/education/google-classroom-outside-classroom/
======
whyagaindavid
Unclear.
[https://support.google.com/edu/classroom/answer/6025224?hl=e...](https://support.google.com/edu/classroom/answer/6025224?hl=en-
AU&ref_topic=7175444&authuser=0) <quote> No. To use Classroom with students at
a school, the school must sign up for a free G Suite for Education account.
</quote>

